# Talk to me about Extreme Power



## r_o_b_s_o_n

...long story short... I've been talking with a buddy at a local bike shop about possibly getting a new De Rosa Merrak frame.... He knows I have always been obsessed with Colnagos, and there happens to be an Extreme Power hanging on the wall... it's owned by the shop owner, and has been waiting to be built up for a couple years at least. Since Colnago has re-issued the Art Decor Masters, the owner is thinking about selling the Extreme Power to finance a new Master... I know the bike HAS been built and has seen some use, but it looks very clean from what I've seen, but it IS a used frame. He mentioned this to me, and I am very intrigued. 

What can you suggest would be a fair and reasonable price to expect to pay for such a frame? What can you tell me about the Extreme Power, and is there any reason to avoid one? I know it ultimately evolved into the EPS and EPQ... what were the features and selling point of the EP and where did it rank in the line up?

Could you even compare an EP to a De Rosa Merrak? The Merrak is a monocoque frame, vs the lugged EP... what else? What characteristics define the EP?

Anyone have any pics of their EP?

thanks


----------



## Salsa_Lover

The Extreme Power is indeed a great frame

I have owned 2, and I liked it a lot, light, stiff and responsive, as it was my monocoque 928L but more comfortable overall.

I sold one of mine ( the one that fit me best ) and I still have one for sale. The only reason I didn't rode them that much was simply because I have a C50 which I prefer, but that is because I am getting old and I appreciate more the cushy comfort for long rides, instead of the stiff and fast.

I have seen most in the US being offered for sale around $2000, here in Europe you can buy them for around $1600

here are pics of mine


----------



## le_quiet_uno

Hi Salsa Lover, Love your EPs!!


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Thanks

I sold the white one ( ST02 ) and I am looking to sell the STIT that is a 54cm, if I manage to sell it I will buy another in my right size ( 56 )


----------



## BacDoc

Nice bikes Salsa! Looks like the one you sold is campy and the other shimano? What are you asking for it? Too small for me but I like to get an idea of what some of these bikes are going for.

R_o_b_s_o_n, 
When I see a dogma I think nice high performance Asian made bike and try to look for the tell tale signs of a knock off.

When I see a C59 I think beautiful Italian bicycle! Not that this means anything but just wanted to comment. Both bikes are high end performers and cant go wrong with either.


----------



## onefour02

love the ST02


----------



## joeyb1000

I have one. It has excellent ride quality. I'm a light rider, and I think the EP rides a little better than my EPS which has a much stiffer (harsher) fork.

The EP was supposed to be a little stiffer than the C50, but I rode my friend's C50 and I didn't see much difference. The EPS is the same as the EP, but with the integrated headset and new fork.

Price is a tricky question. I haven't seen one go for more than $2,000 on Ebay. If it's exactly your size, had a good paint scheme, had a Star fork or was available for a test ride, they would add value.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

The 54cm EP with the Star fork is indeed more comfortable.

I am looking to sell it like this fully built or can also be sold as a frame only, to make it easier to ship overseas. 

If you have an interest, just make a market-compatible offer.


----------



## mando54

I would think, depending on condition, the year, etc., you are looking at anywhere up to $2,500.


----------



## r_o_b_s_o_n

Salsa, what size are those ones? 

here's a shot of the one I'm thinking of...

it's a 48 sloping, which is supposed to fit like a 53 standard...

my ideal size, according to the numbers is 54... I'm riding a 56 steel pinarello, which I find very comfy... will I find this frame too small?


----------



## Salsa_Lover

The white ST02 is a 52s, I already sold it.

The traditional in STIT is a 54, still for sale, complete bike or frame only.

That Saroni is really pretty I would be very tempted to buy one for meif it was a 56.

About sizing, Colnago produces 22 sizes for a reason, I have seen many cases of people who buy one size and then sell it to get one size smaller ( usually 0.5 to 1cm difference ) I know my right size is a 56, I have had and ridden Colnagos on 54,55,57,58,52s.

I could get same fit on all with stem combinations, but the 56 traditional with 120 stem no spacers fits, feels and rides perfectly.

A 48s is more like a 52


----------



## Salsa_Lover

here you have geometry charts as reference


----------



## r_o_b_s_o_n

I measured my PBH @ 832mm

traditional geom = (PBH = 832mm)(2/3)(1.0cm/10mm) = 55.5cm
sloping geom = (PBH = 832mm)(0.58)(1.0cm/10mm) = 48.2cm

does this sound right to you? 

so a 48s should fit me, according to the numbers?

what characteristics will I notice in a sloping geom. vs traditional?

thanks Salsa, more than helpful - as usual!!


----------



## Salsa_Lover

How tall are you and what's your inseam, torso and arm lengths ?

A Colnago 48s is like a 52 traditional.

Notice that the Colnago slope is less than other brands. Also a Colnago have a lower bottom bracket and shorter top tube in comparison with other American or Taiwanese made brands.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

IMO

a Colnago 56 is good for someone around 1.80m ( like me )
a 54 for 1.75m
a 52 for 1.70m
a 50 for 1.65m

This off course is for a balanced sportive setup with a proportionate stem. 56/120 or 52/110 for example

for a racing fit you can size down and use a longer stem, so for example I can ride a 56/120 or a 54/130 with similar fit.

This would have a great variance depending on several factors like

- torso/legs/arms proportions
- level of fitness and flexibility of the rider

and it evolves with your own fitness evolution, 

I used to ride a 57/100 with 3cm spacers when I was an unfit n00b 
now I am fit but getting older and ride a 56/120 0cm spacers
I am sure I could ride a 54/130 0 cm spacers if I was on my 20s and racing, now I would need 2cm spacers for that.


----------



## c50jim

I think you should be looking at the top tube length to compare your Pin to a Colnago, not the seat tube because slopes are all over the map. I ride 59 Colnagos (185 cm/6' 1 1/2"). When I was in Italy a couple of years ago and hated my rental bike, I bought a 56 Pinarello Dogma and it was pretty close to a good fit so if your Pin fits, you might not be much shorter than me. The guy I sold my Pin to is only about an inch shorter than I am. There's no way I'd remotely consider a 48s or anything like that. Get your LBS guy to measure you, although he might want to stick you onto that frame even if it's not quite right so that he can get rid of it.


----------

